# Two Nice Bucks......LOCKED TOGETHER



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Got a call from one of my buddies last night, saying his 16 year old daughter had shot a big 11 pt. that was locked up with a big ten point. He had gotten a call from a co-worker who told him about the bucks and where they were at. So my buddy rushes home, grabs his daughter, and the bow and high tail it to where they were at. He said when the 11pt. saw them, he drug the dead 10 pt. 40 yards...His daughter shot the buck at 15 yards. I was so amazed to see something like this, you only see this kind of stuff on T.V. Here are a few pictures!!!! The 11 pt. had a triple brow tine with a hole on the back side of the base..locked pretty sweet, also had lots of mass with at least 6 inch base. Both deer will probably score in the 130's.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool story!

I had a buddy who had a similar story as this several years back. He spotted the locked bucks in a creek bed and by the time they returned with a bow the one buck had expired. He shot the second one. For some reason the game warden refused to write him up a tag to keep the second buck though. I never quite understood that one.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

That makes no sense why the game warden wouldnt write him a slip for the second buck. Matt called the game warden and he willingly wrote them a slip for the 10pt. that had expired before the 11pt was shot.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thats pretty cool. 

i have a question, what if i come across 2 bucks locked up, but both are still alive and well. can i legally shoot one? what about the other buck thats still alive?


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

You can wait to see if they separate, or have a buddy near by 2 finish off the other and tag him. Now do you want to have them mounted together or split them up to each have a mount. You would split up the meat.


----------



## BOO (Jan 23, 2009)

Header is right, you can only shoot one buck per deer season. So the best thing to do would to have a buddy shoot the other. My buddies gonna have them mounted locked together....


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

BOO said:


> Header is right, you can only shoot one buck per deer season. So the best thing to do would to have a buddy shoot the other. My buddies gonna have them mounted locked together....


My buddy was thinking of having them mounted still locked. I was not around when the discussion took place with the game warden so I don't know what his reasoning was. Like you I never really understood that one.


----------



## hawgcatcher (May 14, 2007)

i think it depends alot on the game warden and if the deer are both still alive or not from what i understand i had a buddy have this happen to him. he shot the one that was still alive and because they could not seperate the two bucks the game warden issued him a tag for the second one because of it already being dead and that the one he shot would have likely died dragging the dead dear along with it.... just my thoughts on the matter.


----------

